# Is full warrior skull ideal?



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Bechadish (Feb 22, 2020)

It's a symptom of a well developped overall skull and face, among lots of others. 
But generally speaking about itself, sometimes meso is more gl.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes except for occiput part


----------



## highT (Feb 22, 2020)

nah man, obviously gay alien skull is ideal.


----------



## Elias (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes

And it looks like your avi

WHich is you

You got your dopamine now faggot?


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes idiot are you a troll???????


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have most of the warrior skull facial features *BUT* I have a long occiput, I just keep my hair long to cover it. 

Are Swedish btw?


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 278510


Have i got it


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hepatologyscribe said:


> Yes idiot are you a troll???????


No? maybe a gay alien skull for comparison wasn't the best idea lol. I was wondering if it's actually perfect on the psl side of things


Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Have i got it


Not really textbook warrior skull but definitly way closer to warrior then gay alien


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> No? maybe a gay alien skull for comparison wasn't the best idea lol. I was wondering if it's actually perfect on the psl side of things
> 
> Not really textbook warrior skull but definitly way closer to warrior then gay alien


Ok I need sort my shit out you've got potential looks wise just grow your hair out so it Dont expose your skull do some high t bulk up by being lean that should bulk your skull up


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> Yes
> 
> And it looks like your avi
> 
> ...


You said i was jutting my head tho?


----------



## Elias (Feb 22, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You said i was jutting my head tho?


Not jutting your head upward, jutting it forwards

You still have a flat occiput, good browridge and forward growth


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 22, 2020)

Elias said:


> Not jutting your head upward, jutting it forwards
> 
> You still have a flat occiput, good browridge and forward growth


How can you jutt a head forward though? i get tilting it upwards but jutting it forwards doesn't make sense to me?


Bechadish said:


> It's a symptom of a well developped overall skull and face, among lots of others.
> But generally speaking about itself, sometimes meso is more gl.


What’s meso?


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Ok I need sort my shit out you've got potential looks wise just grow your hair out so it Dont expose your skull do some high t bulk up by being lean that should bulk your skull up


Ffs he is back


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 23, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Ok I need sort my shit out you've got potential looks wise just grow your hair out so it Dont expose your skull do some high t bulk up by being lean that should bulk your skull up


Jimsonbobson505


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 23, 2020)

Elias said:


> Not jutting your head upward, jutting it forwards
> 
> You still have a flat occiput, good browridge and forward growth


Brow ridge is too high


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Feb 23, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> Jimsonbobson505


Didntreadlol


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Brow ridge is too high


: (


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

“Warrior skull” with round occiput is ideal IMO


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> “Warrior skull” with round occiput is ideal IMO
> View attachment 279588
> 
> View attachment 279591​


My occiput is more of a straight line and more protruding than those pics jfl. I hope all occiputcels keep their hair long to hide this death sentence.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

highT said:


> nah man, obviously gay alien skull is ideal.


You're about a month too early for April Fools.


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

Swescension said:


> My occiput is more of a straight line and more protruding than those pics jfl. I hope all occiputcels keep their hair long to hide this death sentence.


yeah neck training and appropriate hairstyle is enough to mask most non-ideal occiputs. If you have “alien skull” it’s not really your neurocranium that’s the big problem, it’s your underdeveloped splanchnocranium (the bones that make up the face)


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 23, 2020)

Warrior skull cope is lifefuel to me


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Warrior skull cope is lifefuel to me


Same but my skull is too “warrior”. I need to soften my features so I don’t look too dimorphic.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Same but my skull is too “warrior”. I need to soften my features so I don’t look too dimorphic.


FUARK I don’t have warrior skills but my dad does is it possible for it to change?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Same but my skull is too “warrior”. I need to soften my features so I don’t look too dimorphic.


There’s no such thing as a to masculine face.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Warrior skull cope is lifefuel to me


It's not cope. Warrior skull is superior in every way imaginable. 

t. Gay alien skull


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

I will ascend said:


> It's not cope. Warrior skull is superior in every way imaginable.
> 
> t. Gay alien skull


Gay Alien skull is the evolved skull and is superior and more sexy. All women want gay Alien skull


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Gay Alien skull is the evolved skull and is superior and more sexy. All women want gay Alien skull


Uh huh, let me know when you step back into reality.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

I will ascend said:


> Uh huh, let me know when you step back into reality.


My hairstyle is legit the guy to the left lol. Thought it was obvious it was a joke lol


I will ascend said:


> Uh huh, let me know when you step back into reality.


My side profile mogs the warrior skull


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> There’s no such thing as a to masculine face.


Naive Greycel


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Naive Greycel


You’re telling me this isn’t perfection jfl?


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You’re telling me this isn’t perfection jfl?
> View attachment 279654


If you really looked like that, in frontal view, and in motion, you’d look far too masculine for girls your age.

99% of 16-19 year old girls would rather have this, than your hypermasculine morph:


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If you really looked like that, in frontal view, and in motion, you’d look far too masculine for girls your age.
> 
> 99% of 16-19 year old girls would rather have this, than your hypermasculine morph:
> View attachment 279656
> ...


: (


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 23, 2020)

I will ascend said:


> Uh huh, let me know when you step back into reality.


That can't be real, those dudes live in completely different realities. Life is a sick joke.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If you really looked like that, in frontal view, and in motion, you’d look far too masculine for girls your age.
> 
> 99% of 16-19 year old girls would rather have this, than your hypermasculine morph:
> View attachment 279656
> ...


Cope fot not being masc enough


Swescension said:


> That can't be real, those dudes live in completely different realities. Life is a sick joke.


I think the right dude is photoshoped tbh. Looks uncanney to me and his browridge is way to sharp


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope fot not being masc enough
> 
> I think the right dude is photoshoped tbh. Looks uncanney to me and his browridge is way to sharp


Yes and the chin is too much, but even the original image must be a brutal mog anyways.


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope fot not being masc enough


I’m too dimorphic wtf are you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I’m too dimorphic wtf are you talking about


That’s like someone saying they have too high test. Impossible. Only way you can be to dysmophic is if it fucks with harmony


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Feb 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> That’s like someone saying they have too high test. Impossible. Only way you can be to dysmophic is if it fucks with harmony


No hate but that was a typical clueless greycel comment but no matter I said similar stuff when I was grey.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2020)

Swescension said:


> No hate but that was a typical clueless greycel comment but no matter I said similar stuff when I was grey.


🦍🦍🦍


----------



## MortusX (Feb 23, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> If you really looked like that, in frontal view, and in motion, you’d look far too masculine for girls your age.
> 
> 99% of 16-19 year old girls would rather have this, than your hypermasculine morph:
> View attachment 279656
> ...


This, I know a guy that literally has the most masculine face (henry cavill kinda thing) you'll ever see and most of his female attention comes from girls way older, whereas guys with a perm that look like the footballer posted get attention from all the <18 year olds


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 23, 2020)

MortusX said:


> This, I know a guy that literally has the most masculine face (henry cavill kinda thing) you'll ever see and most of his female attention comes from girls way older, whereas guys with a perm that look like the footballer posted get attention from all the <18 year olds


Tbf to more facially dimorphic men—they will be far more attractive throughout the majority of their life to most women in their age range, and they would likely age better.

I think if you can be pretty dimorphic but have very “pretty” eyes, like Will McCann, it would be the best of both worlds.





ArvidGustavsson said:


> That’s like someone saying they have too high test. Impossible. Only way you can be to dysmophic is if it fucks with harmony


Funny thing is too high test will fuck up your endocrine system and hormone profile big time, so much so it usually leads to baldness, high levels of acne, oily skin, insane irritability, adhd-like attention issues, etc.

Goes to show you speak on which you know nothing....


Spoiler






slime said:


> Now shut your mouth before I shut it for you, Greek style.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Have i got it



You look like Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> You look like Fedor Emelianenko







=


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 304420
> 
> =
> View attachment 304421



Right is not quite wimp but you still mog


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

SassyTheSasquatch said:


> Right is not quite wimp but you still mog


And left is not textbook warrior either point is left is more warrior and right is more wimp. Warrior = Alpha, Wimp = Simp. A dude with wimp skull challanged me for a fight cause he got mad, He’s 10cm shorter and much weaker. He didn’t show up when the fight was planned lol


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imagine trying to intimidate someone while having a small jaw jfl


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> A dude with wimp skull challanged me for a fight cause he got mad, He’s 10cm shorter and much weaker. He didn’t show up when the fight was planned lol


Imagine showing up alone to fight a PSLer that watches gore vids 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Imagine showing up alone to fight a PSLer that watches gore vids 24/7


Course i wasn’t alone or you mean him?


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Course i wasn’t alone or you mean him?


yeah, just said tbh


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 12, 2020)

Jimsonbobson505 said:


> Have i got it





SassyTheSasquatch said:


> You look like Fedor Emelianenko


Here's a photo with less bodyfat and still a skinny neck


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## GarixTheChad (Mar 20, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> yeah neck training and appropriate hairstyle is enough to mask most non-ideal occiputs. If you have “alien skull” it’s not really your neurocranium that’s the big problem, it’s your underdeveloped splanchnocranium (the bones that make up the face)


how can i develope good splanchocranium?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 18, 2021)

Golden Glass said:


> Funny thing is too high test will fuck up your endocrine system and hormone profile big time, so much so it usually leads to baldness, high levels of acne, oily skin, insane irritability, adhd-like attention issues, etc.


these effects are more prominent for unheatlhy cucked inject T cels

If you have a natty t that high, and ur organs are properly working, good endocrine system+not malnourished and toxic, you'll be completely fine tbh.


----------

